# bosque inundable



## Arthur Vasconcelos

Estou em dúvidas quanto à tradução desse termo.
Não sei se trata-se de uma floresta inundável ou de uma floresta de várzea.

Alguma ajuda?

Agradeço desde já.

Atenciosamente,

Arthur Vasconcelos


----------



## Wilson Bolognesi

algo como nosso pantanal.... uma area de mata/floresta inundável...
saludos.


----------



## Tomby

*bosque inundable*:
Concordo com o Wilson; trata-se de uma *floresta inundável*.
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Cá o _bosque inundable_, e uma floresta que forma um ecosistema nas beiras dos rios, com uma vegetação que suporta as cheias estacionais. 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## vf2000

Por acaso isso tem alguma coisa a ver com a construção de uma nova hidroelétrica?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Wilson Bolognesi said:


> algo como nosso pantanal.... uma area de mata/floresta inundável...
> saludos.


Eventualmente poderia ser MANGUE.


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Eventualmente poderia ser MANGUE.


 Até onde eu sei, são ecosistemas diferentes.  O mangue, é um ecosistema afectado pelas marés.  O bosque inundable que aqui conhecemos inunda-se nas cheias dos rios


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Existem também, no Brasil, com essa denominação, mangues formados por rios e até, os formados por áreas inundáveis alternadamente por um rio, e pelo mar, na sequencia das marés alta e baixa.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Concordo com Whosoyeu. Também diria "mangue".


----------



## Mangato

Seria muito interesante conhecer a procedência do texto original, pois cá na Europa não temos mangues, (manglares, em espanhol). Vejo que no Brasil os _bosques inundables_ se conhecem como várzeas.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Seria muito interesante conhecer a procedência do texto original, pois cá na Europa não temos mangues, (manglares, em espanhol). Vejo que no Brasil os _bosques inundables_ se conhecem como várzeas.


Mangato, vc matou a charada. "Várzea" é o termo.


----------



## Tomby

Tombatossals said:


> *bosque inundable*:
> Concordo com o Wilson; trata-se de uma *floresta inundável*.


Acrescento informação:


> *Várzea* = _s.f._ campina cultivada. _s.f._ chã, planície.
> © Grande Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa Cândido Figueiredo. Portugal.
> *Várzea* = s.f. 1. Planície fértil e cultivada, em um vale; veiga. 2. Terra chã. 3. _Bras._ Vale.
> © Novo Aurélio Séc. XXI. O Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa. Brasil.


TT.


----------



## Carfer

Curioso, em Portugal '_várzea_' apenas significa uma área plana cultivada. Costumam ser bem irrigadas, por se situarem em zonas baixas, mas não são propriamente inundadas, salvo nas zonas de cultivo de arroz.

PS. Lamento, dupliquei, por quase simultaneidade, a informação do TT


----------



## Tomby

Não faz mal. Segundo o Dicionário Bilingue Vox diz que na Índia Portuguesa (suponho que se trata de Goa) é um arrozal.
TT.


----------



## Wilson Bolognesi

WhoSoyEu said:


> Existem também, no Brasil, com essa denominação, mangues formados por rios e até, os formados por áreas inundáveis alternadamente por um rio, e pelo mar, na sequencia das marés alta e baixa.


 OK. mas o mangue tem como caracteristica ficar inundado 100% do tempo....


----------



## Wilson Bolognesi

Carfer said:


> Curioso, em Portugal '_várzea_' apenas significa uma área plana cultivada. Costumam ser bem irrigadas, por se situarem em zonas baixas, mas não são propriamente inundadas, salvo nas zonas de cultivo de arroz.
> 
> PS. Lamento, dupliquei, por quase simultaneidade, a informação do TT


 
e no Brasil, varzea é uma area do interior, para plantio... fala-se até em futebol de varzea.. praticado por jogadores de final de semana.


----------



## Mangato

Várzea, no epanhol bárcena tem o mesmo sentido: campo inundado, ou que se inunda temporalmente. Em galego veiga. Suponho que a inundação é o que da origem a tudo o que lá se produz.
Se ousei dizer que chamam várzea no Brasil a floresta inundada foi pelo que li no enlace peruano _ecosistemas boscosos en la selva baja__, _que a meu entender parece documentado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Várzea é um terreno baixo, inundável (portanto, não está coberto d'água 100% do tempo).
Joga-se futebol na várzea quando o terreno está seco, obviamente.


----------

